# Four new additions.



## RoyalRuby (Jun 3, 2020)

Packie style Carlings Red Cap still full with labels, patent date 1916 Coca-Cola which is more blue than German green, and an early Howell&Smith squat from Buffalo which should date from between 1854-1865, any more info on it would be appreciated. I also picked up a Tech quart milk filled in Youngstown that I've been eying for quite a while now, I haven't been able to find much info on it, seller had a 20% off going on in his booth so I grabbed it as well, the Carlings and Howell&Smith came from an older gent that has a ton of antiques at his home, been there many times but somehow never nocticed these two until yesterday, the Coca-Cola and Tech milk came from two different smaller antique shops that were along the way back home.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Jun 3, 2020)

Wated to add, the embossed word "Tech" on the milk is basically the same as was used on the the beer/ale cans and bottle labels from Pittsburgh, Pa. from the same time period (40's/50's).


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 3, 2020)

You always find great stuff. I love that squat. Very nice color.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 3, 2020)

RoyalRuby said:


> Packie style Carlings Red Cap still full with labels, patent date 1916 Coca-Cola which is more blue than German green, and an early Howell&Smith squat from Buffalo which should date from between 1854-1865, any more info on it would be appreciated. I also picked up a Tech quart milk filled in Youngstown that I've been eying for quite a while now, I haven't been able to find much info on it, seller had a 20% off going on in his booth so I grabbed it as well, the Carlings and Howell&Smith came from an older gent that has a ton of antiques at his home, been there many times but somehow never nocticed these two until yesterday, the Coca-Cola and Tech milk came from two different smaller antique shops that were along the way back home.View attachment 208172View attachment 208173


Sometime before 1852 Burr & Waters hired a clerk named John Howell. In 1954 he and Willard Smith bought the business. It was renamed Howell & Smith. In 1865 smith left the firm and the business name changed to "John Howell".  John's son Edgar W. Joined the firm in 1881 the name changed to John Howell & son. His other son George W. Joined at a later date. John Howell retired in 1889. They went into agreement with Crystal Mineral water in 1899 and the firm changed names to Crystal Botting Co. Hope this helps.
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## RoyalRuby (Jun 3, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Sometime before 1852 Burr & Waters hired a clerk named John Howell. In 1954 he and Willard Smith bought the business. It was renamed Howell & Smith. In 1865 smith left the firm and the business name changed to "John Howell".  John's son Edgar W. Joined the firm in 1881 the name changed to John Howell & son. His other son George W. Joined at a later date. John Howell retired in 1889. They went into agreement with Crystal Mineral water in 1899 and the firm changed names to Crystal Botting Co. Hope this helps.
> ROBBYBOBBY64


Yep, I read the same article, which is why I concluded the time period of the bottle.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 3, 2020)

Exactly. Way ahead of me. I should have known. Glad to help...i think. Lol! Have a good one RoyalRuby.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Jun 3, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Exactly. Way ahead of me. I should have known. Glad to help...i think. Lol! Have a good one RoyalRuby.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Jun 3, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> You always find great stuff. I love that squat. Very nice color.


Glad to hear that someone likes some of the stuff I post, I question many times if I'm on the right forum, judging by the views and the number of responses, it might be time to create a new forum, yes, I own many very old bottles which seams to be the main interest here, which is understandable, but when posting about other oddities bottles and other collectables, there isn't any real interest here.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 3, 2020)

RoyalRuby said:


> Glad to hear that someone likes some of the stuff I post, I question many times if I'm on the right forum, judging by the views and the number of responses, it might be time to create a new forum, yes, I own many very old bottles which seams to be the main interest here, which is understandable, but when posting about other oddities bottles and other collectables, there isn't any real interest here.


I like everything. I am not antique bias. I have what I like. I post stuff no one looks at or replies to. I don't care I just keep posting happily. Thanks for all your posts.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 4, 2020)

RoyalRuby said:


> View attachment 208193


Blue on the right is a find of a lifetime.


----------

